# Yahoo may sell Flickr



## nerwin (Dec 3, 2015)

Here's the link to the short article on PetaPixel: Yahoo May Sell Flickr and Its Core Internet Business

If Yahoo does sell Flickr, what does this mean to us Flickr users? Could it be a bad or a good thing?

I might have to start looking at other mediums for sharing my photos in case of a total meltdown.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2015)

depends how the new owners would want to monetize it.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 3, 2015)

nerwin said:


> Hopefully Google will show interest in it. But I just see Verizon being a bad thing.



NO!  They already ruined Picasa.


The sale doesn't surprise me.  They came in, made downgrades, and then scartched their heads why everyone stopped paying for it.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 3, 2015)

Braineack said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully Google will show interest in it. But I just see Verizon being a bad thing.
> ...



Wow...Picasa..I haven't heard that in a long time. I remember using it a long time ago and you're right. Google did ruin it. Who do you think would do a good job with Flickr than Yahoo?


----------



## tecboy (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't think Marrisa Mayer will let Flickr goes.  She is a tough boss lady.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2015)

This is repeated over and over again.
business to compete buys other companies to gain marketshare or access to customers.
business gets too big.  certain division / products aren't profitable.
business splits up

Banks, GE, yadda, yadda, yadda .. internet companies aren't exempt to this either.

What profit does Flickr give to the bottom line of Yahoo ?
How has yahoo been able to monetize Flickr.  Get people to use Yahoo mail (which is a joke as they keep improving it making it more unuseable). I've practically abandoned using Yahoo except for Flickr and I access that directly, not through their portal.

And recently yahoo outsourced their ad marketing to Google though apparently only a test !!
But it tells you something isn't working inside Yahoo.

But who would buy it ?
Google? .. they have their own package
Microsoft - they also have their own package including advertising and they recently tried buying Yahoo.
Apple - not a chance
AT&T - why not regrow the elephant.
or maybe just let it shrivel up and blow away .. or merge with CompuServe/AOL.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 3, 2015)

It is all speculation.  No one knows what the future holds for yahoo and Flickr.  If you live in Silicon Valley, you probably know the CEO very well.  She tried many aggressive tactics, and yup, most of them fail.  But, it is not over yet, and she remains her head up.  Her background is pretty awesome if you do some reseaches about her.


----------



## Overread (Dec 3, 2015)

The first thing Yahoo did when they took over Flickr was de-monitize it. 

They removed paid subscriptions for extended storage and features and made all those features open to all free accounts. They left some paid in options but they were at the extreme end that most won't need.

They then said - I think - that ads would appear to pay for the site or somesuch but that never really happened that I could see.

I think they honestly felt that Ghetty and stock sales would somehow generate enough income for them; but I doubt it has. 



As for flickr it all depends who buys it - at what price and what their end goals are. It could be a good thing or a bad thing - sadly at present a LOT of website are feeling the bite of facebook. Forums and flickr and many others are seeing less and less use because people are just using facebook for a huge amount of social internetting. I suspect in flickr's case this is meaning that it might have to downsize to support a loyal but smaller-userbase. The key is to downsize before it falls apart - it doesn't want to be another Kodak situation where the market falls out from under it and it reels and tumbles into downsizing.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 3, 2015)

Overread said:


> They then said - I think - that ads would appear to pay for the site or somesuch but that never really happened that I could see.


when youre not logged in, view someone's photostream.


----------



## runnah (Dec 3, 2015)

They are going to steal everyone's photos and sell them to Getty.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2015)

runnah said:


> They are going to steal everyone's photos and sell them to Getty.


Oops.
I already downloaded yours and sold them to Getty.
Sadly though, I had to pay for them to take them


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah, it's an ad every 3 or 4 pictures... 

Guess I'll go pull the last of my handful of photos off there.. not sure if I'm serious about that or not! lol but I hardly use Flickr anymore anyway, went from fun to lousy. Already lost the My yahoo page that I liked. Don't think I want to be one of the last rats off the sinking ship!?! 


Sold 'em to Getty  - wait - that's not funny!


----------



## runnah (Dec 3, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > They are going to steal everyone's photos and sell them to Getty.
> ...



A sale is a sale.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2015)

Shutterfly has really monetized their photo website.
I don't know how profitable they are but it's certainly a "make a mug, photo, etc" from your photo for a few $$.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 4, 2015)

Flickr sucks now since whatshername took over...good riddance if it goes...


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm surprised Yahoo still exists in the first place.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 4, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Flickr sucks now since whatshername took over...good riddance if it goes...


 
Hmmmm, maybe it would be cool if I had to start all over again.  I have learned about 3 things since the first photo I posted. 

I'm also lucky I don't know what it was before it sucked.  No reference.


----------



## LGreene (Jan 15, 2016)

Yahoo May Sell Flickr and Its Core Internet Business

_Yahoo is reportedly considering a sale of its struggling core Internet business, in which the photo sharing service Flickr — acquired back in 2005 for around $25 million — is just a small piece of the pie.
_
Hmmm .... ok so they are not considering selling Flickr on its own.


----------



## gckless (Jan 15, 2016)

I dunno, I like Flickr. There aren't that many ads if you have an account, and I just have a free account. Lots of storage, good discovery tools (Explore and all those, which is something Facebook cannot replace), and decent GUI. Maybe I just don't know it before it changed, but what free site hasn't added ads? I've been a member there since 2009-ish, and don't have a problem with where it's at.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 15, 2016)

gckless said:


> I dunno, I like Flickr. There aren't that many ads if you have an account, and I just have a free account. Lots of storage, good discovery tools (Explore and all those, which is something Facebook cannot replace), and decent GUI. Maybe I just don't know it before it changed, but what free site hasn't added ads? I've been a member there since 2009-ish, and don't have a problem with where it's at.


The problem is Yahoo isn't making a profit from Flickr as a product.
So it's sucking revenue from it's ever decreasing revenue stream.
ie, why keep a revenue losing business.  So Yahoo is looking at off-loading all of it's losing products.

Makes sense right? 
try to sell it to someone that would still probably lose money even at a drastic reduced cost.
The problem is, it's value is based on it's 3-5 year revenue or more specifically profit, or theoretical profit.


----------



## gckless (Jan 15, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> gckless said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, I like Flickr. There aren't that many ads if you have an account, and I just have a free account. Lots of storage, good discovery tools (Explore and all those, which is something Facebook cannot replace), and decent GUI. Maybe I just don't know it before it changed, but what free site hasn't added ads? I've been a member there since 2009-ish, and don't have a problem with where it's at.
> ...



Oh I mean I get the business side of things, I guess I was just writing a reply based on those that voiced a dislike for Flickr.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 15, 2016)

Flickr could use some further improvement, but with things like they are at Yahoo they may not do anything and it could just disappear. 

I still use it with the pro account and it does not show any ads to people that browse my photos. It does give a pop-up bugging for them to sign-up or sign-in, and it's a bit insistent if you don't sign-up or sign-in.  But overall the interface is still pretty clean, focusing on the pictures.

I have used it to show people a slide show of an event. Took pictures at a friends graduation and then used the slide show in Flickr when we met up at a coffee shop about a week later to see the shots on their tablet. 

I have it so it automatically uploads the jpg files in my Developed folder and those are usually in folders by event so those become new albums on Flickr. Right now I have over 8,000 photos that are private and just over 1400 that are public. The private photos are often in Albums where I send the link to the person and they can then see those.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 15, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> Flickr could use some further improvement, but with things like they are at Yahoo they may not do anything and it could just disappear.
> 
> I still use it with the pro account and it does not show any ads to people that browse my photos. It does give a pop-up bugging for them to sign-up or sign-in, and it's a bit insistent if you don't sign-up or sign-in.  But overall the interface is still pretty clean, focusing on the pictures.
> 
> ...


 
I agree.  It works for me.  Not sure what others expect or want from it.


----------

